# Felt F4C



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

I have been searching for a new bike for a few months now. The price range I have ben looking at is between $2000-$2500. My problem has not been finding a bike I liked (I've ridden a Ridley Pegasus w/ Ultergra-liked(stiff), Klein '05 w/ Centaur-liked(stiff and lime green), Giant TCR(didn't like-mushy), Cervelo Soloist AL-like (stiff), and a few others.

My problem has been finding a shop I like. It seems that some high-end shops can be a bit aloof when you're not spending > $5000. I live in the Philly area and you can decide which shops those are...

Anyways, I went to Bicycle Therapy on South Streeet and the owner there was great. He spent time talking to me, figuring out what I needed, and actually seemed interested. 
He pulled out a Felt F4C. I really like the look of the bike, but don't have any experience with them and haven't heard much about them.

Also what is the difference between the 12K weave on the F4C and the 3K weave on the F3C? Should I stay away becasue of it.

I am 6'4 and weigh appx 250-260 depending on the season. I usually ride about three times a week for a total of 100-125 miles/week, except for the 5 or 6 weekends I do a century, then it is a bit more. I also plan on doing 2-3 triathlons/year.

Any ideas?


----------



## asandoval1 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Go for it if you haven't done so...*

I recently bought the Felt F2C and believe me it's a sweet ride. I was originally looking at the F4C but wanted to upgrade the wheels to Mavic Ksyrium SL which came stock on the F4C plus the Dura Ace components.

I'm not sure about the weaving factor; my guess would be that the more higher-end the model is, the better its tensile strength and subsequent flex.

The F4C has gotten excellent reviews on Bicycling magazine for two consecutive months.

I say GO FOR IT!


----------

